# Home Built BBQ



## Captain Morgan (Feb 4, 2006)

sssssssssswwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttt!

That is what I aspire to.


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 4, 2006)

rbsterli said:
			
		

> Hi Folks:
> 
> Selkirk, NY here.  Take a look at my BBQ.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice indeed !

I like your website too. We have a lot of things in common.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 4, 2006)

Walter, when you get ready to build one, you can look at some plans
here

http://www.ibiblio.org/lineback/bbq/wdh.htm


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 4, 2006)

_*HOLY CRAP!! *_ NICE PIT...as Cappy said, I would aspire to have one of those in my backyard at some point in my life!  Job well done and I look forward to your posts!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Rich, nice looking bbq. Is the deck tile or stamped concrete? And to all of you here on BBQ-4-U, I'm only a plane ticket away from building one of those for you! =D>


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 4, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Walter, when you get ready to build one, you can look at some plans
> here
> 
> http://www.ibiblio.org/lineback/bbq/wdh.htm




Thanks Cappy I need all the help I can get  !!  Thas a ton of information and ideas.


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 4, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Rich, nice looking bbq. Is the deck tile or stamped concrete? And to all of you here on BBQ-4-U, I'm only a plane ticket away from building one of those for you! =D>




LMAO!!!  Take me!!! take me!!!  :!:  I got me own trowels and pointing tools 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2006)

Come on Bob, we will be home in 2 days!


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Come on Bob, we will be home in 2 days!



3 days , if we drink beer while postulating the angles 8-[


----------



## zilla (Feb 5, 2006)

Welcome *rbsterli*, That is a very nice setup. I would put my Gator on a trailer if I had a brick pit like that. Tell us about how you use it and it's function. How much does it hold, where do you cook different meats and such. Thanks man!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

That is one beautiful pit!  Great setting, too!! Much nicer than Wilber!!!  Great website, too!


----------



## cleglue (Feb 5, 2006)

That cooker looks GREAT!!

How well does it cook?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 6, 2006)

FANTASTIC pit there dude.  I tried to build one and made it as far as the concrete base.  I have major pit envey.


----------



## Gary in VA (Feb 6, 2006)

That is Niiiiice... How does it cook?  How much meat can you put on it?  How does it hold temp?  How often do you have to add fuel?  When can we all come and see it work and eat your food and drink your beer?

Details details details please!

Gary


----------



## cleglue (Feb 7, 2006)

Keep us posted on your smoking adventures.  We like details.

Thanks..It is one nice pit.


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 7, 2006)

ribsterli Writes >>>. About the closest to real BBQ in my area was a local place called "Tex's BBQ" in Albany, NY which is now out of business. Then we have Dinosaur BBQ in Syracuse <<<

I have a friend up in Slingerlands that goes to  aplace in Oneonta every so often ... says the ribs are good.. not sure of the name of the place at the moment


----------



## DaleP (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice pit RB. I was wanting to ask you how much per square foot does stamp concrete cost way up there in New York.


----------



## Finney (Feb 7, 2006)

rbsterli,
I started to ask you, "Why no pizza oven?" before you wrote your long post.  Glad I didn't.  Sounds like it might have been a sore supject for a while during the building.  I know it would have been with me anyway.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 7, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Nice pit RB. I was wanting to ask you how much per square foot does stamp concrete cost way up there in New York.



Dale, my starting price for stamped concrete is $8.00 per sq'.


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 9, 2006)

That is a work of art!  Love the pics!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Thanks Everyone..*



			
				rbsterli said:
			
		

> I did a LOT of Internet research on this.  The best inspiration was Wilber D Hog.  I have yet to find anything else even close to what Dave built that is out there on the Internet.  He mentioned a few improvements and I took them into consideration.  I have never worked with brick or mortar, in fact I was a little baby about how the *LIME ate my hands *to the point that I couldn't enter our 'secure' room at work.
> 
> If anyone wants permission to use my pic(s) as an example, please contact me or join my forum and I will answer all your questions.



That's some nasty stuff! Thats not being a baby, you can't touch nothing for a few days from that. I mainly just eats your finger tips.


----------



## txpgapro (Mar 29, 2006)

WOW!! I'm speechless!


----------

